# Question about nandroids, GB and ICS



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I wanted to flash ICS to a phone, so I went and double checked that sync was on for everything (needed for the contacts). The flash went well and I boot up and all of his contacts are gone. Gone on gmail (desktop), even did the restore from 30 days back to no avail. Now I want to restore either the stock rom or the TSM 1.2 rom he was running because they both have his contacts saved.

I cannot get the nandroids to flash successfully. i wiped everything and tried to restore after re flashing a GB rom and I always end up in a bootloop. I seriously told this person they had nothing to worry about as I have been through it all on this phone. Soft bricked it like 50+ times and I always got out of it.

ICS is running fine - but with no contacts, the person is pissed and I want to get the contacts back and just put them back on the old GB rom they were running. I am at a loss right now and I could use some help. Any suggestions/feed back? In the meantime ill keep trying


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

sooner7 said:


> I wanted to flash ICS to a phone, so I went and double checked that sync was on for everything (needed for the contacts). The flash went well and I boot up and all of his contacts are gone. Gone on gmail (desktop), even did the restore from 30 days back to no avail. Now I want to restore either the stock rom or the TSM 1.2 rom he was running because they both have his contacts saved.
> 
> I cannot get the nandroids to flash successfully. i wiped everything and tried to restore after re flashing a GB rom and I always end up in a bootloop. I seriously told this person they had nothing to worry about as I have been through it all on this phone. Soft bricked it like 50+ times and I always got out of it.
> 
> ICS is running fine - but with no contacts, the person is pissed and I want to get the contacts back and just put them back on the old GB rom they were running. I am at a loss right now and I could use some help. Any suggestions/feed back? In the meantime ill keep trying


1-try Odin cwm 4 cm7 and flash tsm from it.
Or
2- odin to stock, Odin cwm and restore the nandroid.


----------



## tgautier1984 (Jun 15, 2012)

U HAVE to Odin back to stock before restoring anything gb

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

